# car



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

has anyone got a car from skoda garadge ( fabia) if so are thay a good car . we are hoping to buy one in may nxt year . we are in paralimni :clap2:


----------



## kevsie (Nov 21, 2011)

have you bought a car in cyprus before?


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

chrissie said:


> has anyone got a car from skoda garadge ( fabia) if so are thay a good car . we are hoping to buy one in may nxt year . we are in paralimni :clap2:


Hi, Skoda are basically a VW, since the VAG (VW Audi Group) bought them some time ago they use mainly VW or Audi parts, engine etc, very reliable cars.

Steve


----------



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

kevsie said:


> have you bought a car in cyprus before?


 no not yet we are thinking to buy one from carzone paralimni what do you think


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I know someone who bought a Skoda Fabia and was very happy with it. 

Top Gear also give it a good rating

Skoda Fabia expert car review verdict - BBC Top Gear


----------

